# Pain......



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

I have read an article here in DK, and it was about a english scientist who had found out that fish don't feel pain, but only reacts to the surroundings!

Have any of you heard anything about the teory??

Kom med et hurtigt svar.....


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I heard it but I dont know. Sounds like bs to me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh no, here we go again...... :sad:

There's another thread in the Lounge about this. Look it up, it's really interesting....


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

fish def feel pain


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is the thread:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...2&t=853&hl=pain


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its been around for years, ive knowen it for like, at least 2 years.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ha bobme makes me laugh


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> its been around for years, ive knowen it for like, at least 2 years.


 how can the thread have been around for years, it was created a month ago


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

he means he has known that fish can feel pain.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> he means he has known that fish can feel pain.


 the new study says they can't, because they are missing the parts of their brains that feel pain, but I think they can


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This site for that matter hasnt even been around for a year...ahh yeah we know he was talking about the whole fish pain thing...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

this site hasnt ben up for a year and look at it! wow. its gon a long ways


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> the new study says they can't, because they are missing the parts of their brains that feel pain


 ...sorta like marco.....









...no offense marco, just poking fun


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > its been around for years, ive knowen it for like, at least 2 years.
> ...


 No no, i knowen about this fact for two years.
Ever see the bill boards with a fish hook into a dogs lip and it says "Fish do feel pain" i think they are full of sh*t, but oh well.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hell yeah they feel pain ..ever see your piranha chomp on there feeded tail and they swim away hell fast in panic..they feel pain..


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

ok, pain is an ambiguous term. for humans it goes beyond sensory stimuli it also involves greater psychological processes.

IMO, this thread is highly controversial. I believe this is more of a philosophical dilemma and how the word pain is applied and defined.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They dont feel pain, they rely on the survival instinct to react to different situations. There is no reason for them to feel pain so what would be the purpose? Evolution is based on the need to adapt and there is no need for fish to feel pain so why would they?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> They dont feel pain, they rely on the survival instinct to react to different situations.


 ...so if they don't feel pain and rely on survival instinct, how would they know something just took a bite out of them?...i mean unless fish have some sort of "spider sense" they wouldn't know if something bit them....i think instinct and feelings of pain go hand in hand, that's how you get reaction


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

CHUD said:


> ok, pain is an ambiguous term. for humans it goes beyond sensory stimuli it also involves greater psychological processes.
> 
> IMO, this thread is highly controversial. I believe this is more of a philosophical dilemma and how the word pain is applied and defined.


 yes I agree with you, I feel this is the main fuel for the controversy as well

I would define as extremely unpleasureable physical state, I personally dont get much mental distress from pain, but I am an athelete that has been there broke that so I may have gotten used to it, it does suck when its cold and rainy though, I feel every broken and sprained bone then :sad:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...so when someone gets their heart broken by a girl/guy...is that considered pain or emotional stress?


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok!
Great response.........









But I think that fish DON'T feel pain, but we should not confuse the point of reaction to a situation, with the feeling of feeling pain!

When my piranha attack each other, the reason why they try to escape, is because they sense the tension and react to that. Not because of the pain......- That is my theory!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

lopingas said:


> But I think that fish DON'T feel pain, but we should not confuse the point of reaction to a situation, with the feeling of feeling pain!


 ...well you can't react if you don't feel something taking a bite out of you, thus you have to feel some sort of pain to react in the first place



> When my piranha attack each other, the reason why they try to escape, is because they sense the tension and react to that. Not because of the pain......- That is my theory!


....they sense it or do they feel it? i think feel pain


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i wounder, if u can some how poke a gold fish with out him seeing you, or feeling u in the water, if he will feel it ...
like with a nail ..


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

I see.............









Yes, they must feel something. But not nessesary pain. They could be reacting to another feeling, i.e. sense of danger!

When my boyfriend touches me sexually, I react.....- But not because it is painfull!?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lopingas said:


> I see.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 some times is a plusre pain?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

when your heart is broken that is emotional stress if you agree with my way of thinking


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> when your heart is broken that is emotional stress if you agree with my way of thinking


 yes i do.


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

THERE IS PLEASURE AND THERE IS PAIN !!!!! 
2 DIFFERENT THINGS.

WELL SOMETIMES......................


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Ok, here is my 2 cents.

The Rhom in our tank, knocked the heater out of the holder, figuring I would fix it later, I went about my business. When I came back to fix the heater I notice the Rhom had gotten behind the heater and it was laying against his body. He was very calm and did not move, I had to get a net and move him so I could fix the heater. Well, when I moved him, he had a HUGE DEEP BURN from where the heater was against his body. It was very bad and blistered up shortly after.
Oh, the Rhom is 10" long exactly.
Hope this story helps.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Andrew said:


> Ok, here is my 2 cents.
> 
> The Rhom in our tank, knocked the heater out of the holder, figuring I would fix it later, I went about my business. When I came back to fix the heater I notice the Rhom had gotten behind the heater and it was laying against his body. He was very calm and did not move, I had to get a net and move him so I could fix the heater. Well, when I moved him, he had a HUGE DEEP BURN from where the heater was against his body. It was very bad and blistered up shortly after.
> Oh, the Rhom is 10" long exactly.
> Hope this story helps.


 Thats what we are talking about, they can cook them selfs to death, and not feel a damn thing!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Andrew said:


> Ok, here is my 2 cents.
> 
> The Rhom in our tank, knocked the heater out of the holder, figuring I would fix it later, I went about my business. When I came back to fix the heater I notice the Rhom had gotten behind the heater and it was laying against his body. He was very calm and did not move, I had to get a net and move him so I could fix the heater. Well, when I moved him, he had a HUGE DEEP BURN from where the heater was against his body. It was very bad and blistered up shortly after.
> Oh, the Rhom is 10" long exactly.
> Hope this story helps.


 Excellent point. Heater burns don't happen in less than a second which is how long it would take a fish to feel it if they felt pain. I doubt they would sit there and let themselves cook if they felt it.
Great point Andrew, I wish I had thought of that during our last debate on this topic. BTW, welcome to the sight.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Fish do feel pain. They have a spine which means that they have a central nervous system which tells the brain wether they're feeling pain or not.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...so fish don't feel pain, but they sense danger....hm....i think i understand.....i guess its sort of a sixth sense in a way, like how a dog knows something is wrong or senses something that isn't there...that type of stuff, right?....and with andrew's rhom, the rhom didn't sense danger so he chilled at the heater and got a tan....so in conclusion, fish have a sixth sense?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Is this like the thing, you can put a frog into boiling water, and he will jump out, but put him in normal water and heat it to boiling he will get cooked?


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

That is rigtht BOBME!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I was a non believer before, but I am starting to believe that fish do not feel pain. They may feel some sorts of pain, but it is obvious to me that they dont not feel pain like humans, cats and dogs do.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it has to be correct as the scientist is english like everyone from the uk isnt that right innes


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I was a non believer before, but I am starting to believe that fish do not feel pain. They may feel some sorts of pain, but it is obvious to me that they dont not feel pain like humans, cats and dogs do.


 i think they have a sence of danger, not pain.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

overbite said:


> it has to be correct as the scientist is english like everyone from the uk isnt that right innes


 actially I think they feel pain, and I am always correct - as you all know

I guess the scientist is half scottish or something


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

danger, not pain...............................


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I do believe this thread was brought up before somewheres... I have not had a chance to study this field yet, but I can asure you that they atleast know "fear", and would like to believe they can feel some from of pain...?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't even think fish sense "fear" like we do, as an emotion... I think their response to predators, fleeing, is purely instinctive: even if they see the predator, their reaction is instinctive, evolutionary programmed, so to speak.
I have nothing to back this up, and I think I've seen this on TV once (but again, I could be wrong).


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

but i still think you might be able to some how sneek behind the fish and stab it and it wont feel pain, however if the water is clam and still it will react more so, worng?


----------

